# Starting a TBH from a Nuc.



## nwgabeeman (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm sure I've missed this information somewhere but,

As a newbie I started a tbh from a 3 frame NUC. 
My question is: what is the best orientation of the frames and top bars? I was advised to put the frames in the front of the hive with the top bars behind and a feeder in the back.

Is this the best way to get the hive off to a good start? 

Thanks,
nwgabeeman


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What works and doesn't depends on the dimensions of the top bar hive in relation to the nuc. I think you're ALWAYS better off to get a package when you want bees in a different configuration that is available in the nuc. In other words, if you want small cell and the nuc is large cell, you want mediums and the nuc is deeps, you want a top bar hive and your top bar hive is a different size than the frames in the nuc, then you're better off with a package.

But if what you have to work with is a nuc, then I'd make frames to fit the top bar and do a cutout on the nuc. Cut the combs to fit the top bar frames and rubber band them in.


----------



## nwgabeeman (Apr 18, 2009)

Michael,

Thanks for you response. I guess I have some frames to build.

My plan for the nuc was to already have brood on frames and get a jump start on buildup. My hive is a Kenyan type so of course the Lang frames 
won't fit sideways. A minor setback only. My next hive will be able to use both frames and top bars.

I really like you web site, thanks again,


nwgabeeman


----------



## nwgabeeman (Apr 18, 2009)

Michael,

I made the frames to fit the Top Bar and did the cutouts. Surprisingly the bees didn't get all that excited about the disturbance.
Evidently they were ready for more room. Before they were building bridge combs and now they are working on the first 15 top bars.

Thanks Again, 
David

nwgabeeman


----------



## Logan (May 29, 2009)

I have this same situation, 5-frame NUC going into a KTBH. However, I have a deposit on the Nuc box that I'd like to get back and I can't do that if I do a cutout. Also, the frames have wires and I'm not sure I can do an effective cutout anyway. I thought of a transition piece to put on top and would like some advice on this:

Is it better to do a transition piece, or just do a shook swarm? If the shook swarm is better, how does that work in a KTBH? If I do a transition piece, how big should the hole be between the NUC and the KTBH? Where should it be placed (near the entrance of the KTBH or near the back, or in the middle)?

I greatly appreciate any advice you have. Next time I'll just get a box of bees but I didn't know better this time. I don't want to go out and buy a Lang, and I have the KTBH already built.


----------



## nwgabeeman (Apr 18, 2009)

Logan,

Next time get Package bees. I didn't know either and thought a Nuc would be easier. Wrong Choice for a KTBH. And after doing cutouts I think
a package install will be no problem. 
Being a newbie myself, I'm not sure what would be the best way to proceed but I know someone here can answer your question. 

nwgabeeman


----------



## beebiker (May 5, 2009)

hi guys
im a newbee as well, but i can say that my package bees went into my ttbh with ease, in only 2 weeks they had pulled 6 bars of comb and are going like gang busters, i went with a tanzanian style hive is so if i needed to whip out some frames i could do so and not haft to deal with the sloped sides of the ktbh and the frames would go in the same orientation.
i can see where it could go from a nuc to a tanz tbh but seeing how easy a package goes in and takes up residence i will probably do all package bees from now on. 
getting back to the origional question, from what ive seen and read it would be best to put the frames up tword the front ( near the entrance) as this seems to be where the bees like to start drawing comb, and follow up with the top bars behind ( of coarse the bees will make a liar outa me now that ive said it :doh 
like i said at the begining " i am a newbee as well" so im sure their are others with a better idea than mine who can guide you as well.

buck


----------



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

Logan,

I don't think they care as much about getting the frames back as they do the nuc box itself. If you don't want to cut and tie comb, try removing the sides and bottoms of the frames and just trim the sides of the comb to fit.


----------

